# Truck Decals



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Do you guys bother with truck decals? Got a good deal on some and figured I might as well put them on the tailgate. Tried putting them on yesterday and the wind was blowing crazy. A bit crooked in places and a wrinkle or two but I figured they'd get beat anyways. Had a few other words and services on there but didn't realize how much room I didn't have.


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Do you guys bother with truck decals? Got a good deal on some and figured I might as well put them on the tailgate. Tried putting them on yesterday and the wind was blowing crazy. A bit crooked in places and a wrinkle or two but I figured they'd get beat anyways. Had a few other words and services on there but didn't realize how much room I didn't have.



Looks good man! Cant beat cheap advertising. How do you like that canyon I was looking at getting a Colorado in the future


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

I do not put anything on my vehicles while doing bank work. That neighbor that came over and wanted to talk your ear off and you thought you would be nice and listen, well they got your number from your truck and now will call you about every thing wrong with the property. The door is open, the grass is too tall, the shrubs need to be trimmed, etc.

I have had it happen from neighbors that I didnt even talk to. I guess they looked out the window and saw my truck. They dont understand that I do not own or manage the property. They do not care because that 800 number they have been calling for months doesn't work and you will pick up your phone.

The people that you are trying to advertise to are not riding down the road looking at your truck. They either already have someone or will ask someone they know. If you are just doing grass cuts only then maybe it could work but I would not use them while cutting bank yards.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Do you guys bother with truck decals? Got a good deal on some and figured I might as well put them on the tailgate. Tried putting them on yesterday and the wind was blowing crazy. A bit crooked in places and a wrinkle or two but I figured they'd get beat anyways. Had a few other words and services on there but didn't realize how much room I didn't have.


If you haven't yet, make sure you get your trucks and trailers DOT certified. You just put up a billboard saying "pull me over and check me out"


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> If you haven't yet, make sure you get your trucks and trailers DOT certified. You just put up a billboard saying "pull me over and check me out"






Not all states have DOT nazis that bother small rigs.

I've heard KS is really bad for hassling even the half ton crowd.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> I do not put anything on my vehicles while doing bank work. That neighbor that came over and wanted to talk your ear off and you thought you would be nice and listen, well they got your number from your truck and now will call you about every thing wrong with the property. The door is open, the grass is too tall, the shrubs need to be trimmed, etc.
> 
> I have had it happen from neighbors that I didnt even talk to. I guess they looked out the window and saw my truck. They dont understand that I do not own or manage the property. They do not care because that 800 number they have been calling for months doesn't work and you will pick up your phone.
> 
> The people that you are trying to advertise to are not riding down the road looking at your truck. They either already have someone or will ask someone they know. If you are just doing grass cuts only then maybe it could work but I would not use them while cutting bank yards.


 
learned long ago not to post my number! when I first start in up with FAS they had a spot on there on there winterization sign for comapany name and number! 

The sign in the front window ,would get me calls from people wanting to rent house(not sure why they would want to live these dumps!!!!)

sign on interior of home would get me calls from realtors reporting things needing done to property!


In short I have cards I give out to I want to have my number!:thumbsup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

dac1204 said:


> I do not put anything on my vehicles while doing bank work. That neighbor that came over and wanted to talk your ear off and you thought you would be nice and listen, well they got your number from your truck and now will call you about every thing wrong with the property. The door is open, the grass is too tall, the shrubs need to be trimmed, etc.
> 
> I have had it happen from neighbors that I didnt even talk to. I guess they looked out the window and saw my truck. They dont understand that I do not own or manage the property. They do not care because that 800 number they have been calling for months doesn't work and you will pick up your phone.
> 
> The people that you are trying to advertise to are not riding down the road looking at your truck. They either already have someone or will ask someone they know. If you are just doing grass cuts only then maybe it could work but I would not use them while cutting bank yards.


On the flip side of this. We had a city worker get our number from the side of our truck while at a property. He called me today and said they were going out to remove exterior debris from a property because it was a nuisance. I called national and got approval to go remove it instead. So I got a job out of it.

We have signs on our truck to reduce the number of calls to the police. Amazing that even with our 2010 F150 or '06 F250 with a nice colored magnetic sign on the side that says property management, neighbors will still call the cops rather than come out and say "Hello what are you doing here". Twice in the last 3 months one of my crews has had a gun pulled on them by an officer. One had to get on their knees and put their hands behind their head(a city worker downt he street saw them crawling through a window, we were doing an initial secure).


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you are trying to expand your REO work and don't mind the unintended exposure it brings, then great.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Not all states have DOT nazis that bother small rigs.
> 
> I've heard KS is really bad for hassling even the half ton crowd.


If you are "for hire" or commercial and the combined truck/trailer appears to be over 10k, you're going to get stopped. Zoly is from upstate NY. If they aren't allowed super size sodas, I would think the DOT nazis may be on the look out as well. However, I'm not in NY and you may be correct.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Not all states have DOT nazis that bother small rigs.

I've heard KS is really bad for hassling even the half ton crowd.


NY is in full force DOT wise they pop up on side roads back roads and just fall out of the sky any 3/4 ton truck with a lawn service trailer is over 10 k as soon as you put USDOTxxxxxxxxxxx down your door it sets off the " pull me over " alarm the laundry list of items required is huge right down to fuses and light bulbs


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a magenetic decal on a few trucks. You cna see our name, but the number you have to be a little closer to see properly. We don't get bothered, but it looks nice on the trucks.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

livinlife said:


> Looks good man! Cant beat cheap advertising. How do you like that canyon I was looking at getting a Colorado in the future


I love it, 22mpg highway and it's similar to the old GMC Cyclone. Very powerful and fast for it's size. The back seats are not comfortable at all though. We only bring our son and dog though and our son sits in a car seat and the dog on a dog bed. The bed size is adequate and a trailer makes up for any lost room. 



STARBABY said:


> learned long ago not to post my number! when I first start in up with FAS they had a spot on there on there winterization sign for comapany name and number!
> 
> The sign in the front window ,would get me calls from people wanting to rent house(not sure why they would want to live these dumps!!!!)
> 
> ...


I think this could lead to some more work. If they see someone broke a window and called you. Call your rep and bid to board.



BRADSConst said:


> If you are "for hire" or commercial and the combined truck/trailer appears to be over 10k, you're going to get stopped. Zoly is from upstate NY. If they aren't allowed super size sodas, I would think the DOT nazis may be on the look out as well. However, I'm not in NY and you may be correct.


That's just in NYC with the soda. NYC is pretty much an entirely different state. We are pretty rural where I live and troopers are nice. Had someone break into the garage and steal $1500 in dewalt tools and then the next day around 12 am had a neighbor notice his car was just broken into . 

So I went out looking for the kids with a vengeance and got pulled over for driving slow with high beams. Cops let me go and I didn't even have my license. It wa suspended for an insurance lapse because the company went out of biz.


----------



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

I do inspections as part of my mix because I get a small fortune to do them in my part of the country. I took on a radical route in Feb...2300 miles round trip 6 days out all over the wild parts of NorCal. All that to say this: My truck is marked up on three sides and rarely have I had an issue that could not be handled cordially. Went again in March, rented a car this time...GPS led me off onto a Forestry sservice road in a tiny town called Myers Flat. Ran into Mr deliverance/Skinhead/whatever...Hostile is too soft a word for this guy. If I was armed I would have drawn it just to get some distance between us to make my getaway. He said I looked like a realtor. 

I like that my truck declares me a general contractor, people do not call me in while I'm crawing in and out of windows. I look like I belong there. Some of you work in much rougher locales than I do so not being labeled is understandable. 
I am strongly thinking about a CCP now though. In my county Prop Pres guys get them due to the nature of the work.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

probog said:


> . . .I am strongly thinking about a CCP now though. In my county Prop Pres guys get them due to the nature of the work.


Good call!

Most states will only issue a permit if you can prove to them that you NEED to carry. Montana has what they call a "shall issue" policy. Unless you have some kind of violent criminal history, you WILL be issued a permit when you apply. :thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Same as WY. 

No need to grovel at the feet of the masters for personal protection. 


Actually as long as you are inside the state legal state residents don't even need a permit to carry concealed. 
The only reason to have a permit for me is reciprocity with other states.


----------

